
Show HN: GitMap – A location based job board powered only by GitHub - idoco
https://github.com/idoco/GitMap
======
fiatjaf
I don't see myself in that board.

~~~
idoco
The map doesn't show the current user location. You will need to submit a new
entry to see it on map.

Submitting a new entry creates a pull request on your behalf to push the new
data to the gh-pages branch.

